# 1000 Islands 2005 Rally



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

*Which date do you prefer?*​
Sept 2 - 4233.33%Sept 9 - 1100.00%Sept 16 - 18466.67%Sept 23 - 2500.00%Sept 30 - Oct 200.00%


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

September looks like the best time. Now let's choose the weekend!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I found the poll, but I need to check with the DW to see what her school schedule will be. The distance involved will require a long weekend on our part, and we already have plans for Labor Day Weekend.

I will check with her in the morning, and get back with you.

Tim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I am on board with Thor's original idea of a mid September Rally. That will allow us to get our 4 year old into school early in September and settled before we head out camping again.

Wayne


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

I agree with Thor med September would be better and it is still a nice time of year for the weather. We have the 16th-18th booked on our calender for this.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I voted Sept 16 but any weekend after that works for me as well. Labour Day Weekend is very busy for us already.

I know there are some concerns regarding school. I took our kids out a day for the NE Rally, I don't think they missed anything. We made sure the teachers knew and got her fri's homework done earlier in the week. Also my kids got a great leason in geography. They learned about borders, customs, different money, highways, sideroads, states vs provinces, etc.

The most important they meet a great bunch of people and had a great time playing and making new friends

Also they now the entire words to Margaritaville









Everyone will have to make there own decision, but in my opinion my kids learned more that day then they would have at school.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Thor
I was talking to the wife and she it maybe a possibility
I told her it was a straight shot I-81 for us and about a 6 hr. drive.
So as soon as you all set a date we'll see what happens
It would great to meet up again. 
Don


----------



## dsrede2go (Feb 2, 2005)

Y'all pick A date that works for you.

I did not vote

... we have no children & few obligations & would like to attend ...

Dave


----------

